# Anthony A. Hoekema - The Bible and the future



## Mayflower (Jun 21, 2007)

Has anyone read this book ? I read somewhere it is a classical concerning AMill.. Any thoughts ?


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 21, 2007)

It is worth reading. It lacks the debilitating defeatism found in many amillennial works. He emphasises that rather than living in a neo-platonic heaven, we will live in the new *earth.* That is an improvement.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 21, 2007)

Draught Horse said:


> It is worth reading. It lacks the debilitating defeatism found in many amillennial works. He emphasises that rather than living in a neo-platonic heaven, we will live in the new *earth.* That is an improvement.



What, no harps and wings? No sitting on fluffy clouds strumming happily away forever? I'm crushed!


----------

